# Canon 7D will only use a 8gb card - why?



## brianrounds (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey all, I have a 7d body that will only use a 8gb card. It gives me a read/write error when trying to use anything bigger. I have two other 7d bodies that have no issue at all. It was this way right out of the box.

Any ideas?


----------



## kathyt (Apr 22, 2013)

I would update your firmware in your camera and see if that fixes your problem.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 22, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I would update your firmware in your camera and see if that fixes your problem.



If that doesn't work, since you have others, you can send it to me, I have no problems using 8GB cards in it. (it's better than my T3i)


----------



## brianrounds (Apr 22, 2013)

It is at 2.0.3 - which is that latest that I know of.


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 22, 2013)

Just to be sure (perhaps this is obvious... but just in case it's not), you should format the card (even though they may claim to come pre-formatted) after inserting a new card into your camera using the camera menu.  This is true of any "new" card and also true of any card that was last used in a different camera.

Camera's lay down a menu structure that they need to have.  So formatting isn't just doing a low-level format (like a disk), it's also establishing the directory structure.

What brand and type are your cards and are these same cards confirmed as being working cards in other cameras?

I'm thinking either the card slot works or it doesn't.  So if specific cards are giving errors... I'm leaning slightly in the direction that this is probably an issue with the card rather than the camera.

I typically use SanDisk brand Extreme Pro cards - 16 GB UDMA 6 cards -- which have had a perfect performance record for me so far.  (note: I don't have a 7D, but I know the 7D can handle substantially larger cards than 8GB.)


----------



## psaltis (Jun 13, 2013)

Not sure if you're past this point and all is well, but I would try resetting the camera to all defaults.


----------



## snerd (Jun 17, 2013)

I have a 64GB Sandisk card coming with my order tomorrow, so I hope you're wrong!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 17, 2013)

ronlane said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > I would update your firmware in your camera and see if that fixes your problem.
> ...



Lol...


----------



## snerd (Jun 18, 2013)

It recognized my 64GB card as soon as I put it in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------

